# My latest project, under construction



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been working on the first structure of my first town. This one will be a small two-story house. The bottom level is stone, and the top level will be (simulated) wood. I'm almost finished with the stone portion of the structure:














The door is from Grandt Line. The windows are modified 1/4" scale Grandt Line.














I plan to add some curtains and a simple interior. The curtains will be open enough on the main windows, to allow some of the interior to show. You can't see much of it in this shot but there's a compressed "kitchen" against the back wall. It's got just enough dimension to it to make it look like there's really something there.














Modifying the 1/4" scale windows was kind of a pain, but not as difficult as scratch-building them -- I'm still not having any luck in that department. Also, I used real (slide cover) glass in all the windows.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As usual Ray, if someone did not know it was a model, it would be mistaken for real. Keep the pix coming please! 

Greg


----------



## monsterhunter (May 25, 2008)

Cool Ray!

Where did you get the rocks?
-Dan


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Are those real stones or are they carved in the foam (that is, if the blue walls are foam...)? 
I love the realistic look of the building. 


Paul


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

Great looking building. I too would like to know a little more about your construction technique. I have to assume it's similar to the way you did some of the retaining walls/bridges on your layout.

Doc


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That door is my favourate part. Weathering is excellent. I feel I could just walk right in there like many have come and gone before..

Thanks for the photo.

Dave


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray really sharp. I like the way your stone work comes out.That's the same process you used for the retaining wall? How do you get the corners so square? Do you reface some of the stone? 

Dave


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! Yes, it's all real stone and mortar. The method used is similar to how I did my miniature retaining walls and bridges. Instead of building each wall separately and then joining them together, I used a three-dimensional, box-like form. I laid the stones into one side of the form, added brass "rebar" and hardware cloth, then poured in the mortar. After it set, turn the box to the next side and repeat the process. I'll post some pics later. 

The rocks were broken up with a hammer. In some cases I used tile nippers to give the individual stones a squarer shape.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very pretty little house, the stone work is superb! Very ingenious pouring it all in one piece.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job ray


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Ray! Looks so real.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Ray that is one cool looking building. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are some photos of the construction process for this structure...


I started with a form made of foam core board:












1/2" thick foam core plugs were used to create the openings for the door and windows:












Rock was broken up into small bits with a hammer, then I used tile nippers to shape some of the stones as I placed them into the form. (Later I found a pair of curved tweezers which made it much easier to reach into the tight spaces):












The most square stones were used in the corners:












Brass "rebar" and hardware cloth were placed over the stones:












Then the mortar was added. I used a mix of high strength mortar and vinyl patcher:












The form was tipped over and stones were laid into the next section of wall, followed by hardware cloth:












This process continued, working my way around the structure one wall at a time:












The mortar didn't get worked down into the stones properly in a couple of places on the corners. As a result, some of the corner stones fell out when the building was pulled from the form:












I fixed this by gluing stones into the gaps. Dry mortar mix was sprinkled onto the wet glue between the stones. This made the glue look like mortar:












On one corner, the mortar oozed under the stones:












I carved "stone" shapes into the exposed mortar and then painted them to match the real stone:












The second level of the structure is made of styrene, scribed and painted to look like wood. Here's a close up view of the front wall:












I broke off a piece of hacksaw blade and fit it into a hobby knife handle. This was used to scribe "wood grain" into the styrene. A hobby knife was used to carve cracks and other details:












I'm finally having a little success at building my own window frames:






















Here's a small vent for the attic:












And here's where I'm at so far:




















.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice structure. I really like the "tool" for scribing wood grain. I'm heading downstairs to the shop to make up one of those this evening. Thank you Ray 
Robert


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Gees Ray
Between the walls and bridges how many tons of stone did you get?
Thay all will look like local rock!
The building is !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sean


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

You beat me to it, Robert. I really like the scribing tool you made.
The building looks great! I used a very similar process with cut stone to make tunnel portals:









Large Portal Pic  
You have inspired me to get started with structures! 

Thanks for taking the time to post,
Matt


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Matt, your tunnel portal looks great!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice tool indeed! I always used a hobbyknife to scratch the wood, but this is working much faster and easier!

Great work with the house. Now I underdstand how you made it. The blue color indoors made me believe it was foam but it's concrete!
I noticed the articles on your website using the same technique for making retaining walls and bridges out of small stones and concrete. It's worth a try so it's on my 'to do list' for sure.

Paul


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

More progress:


I've been working on the roof. It's removeable, and fits down between the front and rear walls.










I want to use the attic vents to be open, on the theory that this will prevent moisture building up in the structure. So I had to cut rough openings in the roof insert, to correspond with the position of the vents. The vents will be fitted with some kind of small screen to keep out bugs.










The ends of the rafters are just small pieces glued to the eaves. The top of the wall fits into the gap:










The trim at the top of the wall is notched to fit the rafters:










Here you can see how it comes together:










The ceiling for the first level of the house is attached to the underside of the second story. It fits into the stone walls of the first level, "keying" the second level in place yet making it easy to remove.












I still have to detail the rear wall and the other side wall, and I haven't decided yet what material will be on the roof.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray it looks fantastic!!
No you can build your shed.
Just go scal 1to1.
Can't wait to see the figures you make to go with it!
Sean


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ray.Now all I need is a layout to go with them...

Your building is looking great! I love the design!

Keep us posted,

Matt


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

That is my kind of building. This is the technique I intend to use to build a mill. Your project is terrific!!! 
Well executed!!! It seems the consistency of the mortar is critical to avoid bleed through. 

Thanks for all the photos and you contributions to our site and GR mag.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I made a fancy "wood" post for the front porch of the house. It's actually bits of telescoping square brass tubing, soldered together. I also added a thin coat of solder to the major surfaces, to aid in scribing simulated wood grain. It'll be a while before I can paint it, but here's how it looks unpainted:




















I also made a ceiling-mounted lamp for the front porch. It's made from a brass brad, and a round, plastic button:










I drilled out the interior of the spherical button. When a grain of rice bulb is inserted and lit, the effect is really nice.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Done, Ray! Those are excellent idea!

Keep it up!
Matt


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Although there are still a few small things left to do, my 1/24th scale two-story cottage is basically finished. In these photos I've temporarily placed it in position on the layout. I still have some work to do on the foundation and sidewalk before it can be permanently installed. Eventually there will be an entire row of buildings to the right of this structure: 



























All of the "wood" is simulated, mostly using styrene: 









The porch post was constructed of brass: 










The stone portion of the structure is all real stone and mortar: 









You can't really tell by the exterior photos, but each level of the building contains basic interior details. These will be much more visible through the windows when the interior lighting is operational: 








The kitchen area is very compressed but looks good from outside: 









I still have to wire the lights and add a few minor details, but I didn't want to wait any longer to share this.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I avoided drilling a glass bead by using a washer. Your buiding is Great!! Love the weathered finish.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

That is Excellent Ray !


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love your building Ray. Can't wait to see the rest of the street.

Doc


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very impressed by it's realism!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

You do great work and I love your weathering


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

BTW... I was concerned about modeling the rolled roofing realistically yet having it hold up to the sun and weather. I ended up using "waterproof" sandpaper. I cut it into strips, then peeled off the paper backing (which isn't completely waterproof). Then I saturated the strips with clear acrylic, and painted both sides. I glued them down using E-6000. After they were applied to the roof I sprayed on a coat of Krylon UV matte finish. 

I think it should hold up well, but only time will tell.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Simply, Excellent.

Les


----------



## Willis (Mar 1, 2009)

This has got to be one of the best looking large scale structures I've ever seen. In the future I think the ends of the supports above the windows & doors should extend past the openings & rest on the stone work to support the wall above. really hate to nitpick, but it just jumped out at me. That being said, you did a superb job on every aspect of the construction. Jerry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good suggestion, thanks!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Truly outstanding, Ray! Both your rockwork and your simulated wood (not to mention scribed brass pillar) are top notch. Now I have more stuff to clip and paste and put into my Useful Modeling Stuff folder.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, whose railroad is your building set in? Looks a lot like Bob Treat's. If not, can we see the rest of it?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Joe, that's my own In-ko-pah Railroad! You can see more pics of it here: 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/IRR-Photos.html


----------

